# Got Roots?



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

Pulled this clump out of a hotel septic tank. After it fell out into the tank took two heavy duty rakes to haul her in. Root looked to be 3/4 of an inch thick.










If I streched it out it had to be atleast 9 feet long. Took me and the maintenance guy two rakes to haul it up from the tank.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Looks like something i coughed up the other night. Nice work man, its like fishing, and catching the "big" one. I love it.


----------



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)

UnclogNH said:


> Pulled this clump out of a hotel septic tank. After it fell out into the tank took two heavy duty rakes to haul her in. Root looked to be 3/4 of an inch thick.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You should put that sucker up for sale on ebay!:laughing:


----------



## 1703 (Jul 21, 2009)

Did all that come out of the sewer, or the tank/lid seam?


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

You shoulda screwed a 3/8 drum cable into this and tell Rick drums are superior then sectionals. He wouldve flipped his lid.


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

Wow. now thats some roots. Was that from the line going to the septic or in the tank itself?


----------



## ESPinc (Jul 18, 2009)

Sure that wasn't someone wig!! Great Job!!:thumbup:


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

Plumber Jim said:


> Wow. now thats some roots. Was that from the line going to the septic or in the tank itself?


I snaked from the tank to the building. Some of the roots were growing around the outlet and through the tank lid seam most were in the line. This same line was cleared by another company last year.
The maintenance guy told me they cleared the line with just the sewer camera .


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

Colgar said:


> Did all that come out of the sewer, or the tank/lid seam?


 The tank lid seam had a few big nasty thick roots growing through it also
had maintenance dig down and we cut them back with my sawzall.
These trees had a good foot hold in there.


----------

